

Big data and R - ivan_ah
http://minireference.com/blog/big-data-and-r/

======
paulgb
Anyone interested in processing large datasets with R should look into Julia
(<http://julialang.org/>). It's still new and missing some features, and it's
a long ways off from the package availability that CRAN offers, but it's
converging at a remarkable pace.

------
davidcollantes
You forgot to mention in the tittle a very important piece of information:
beer! :-)

(Original title of this entry was "Feed a man pizza and he will blog about
your startup")

~~~
flatfilefan
now the article suddenly makes sense to me

------
pjungwir
So it looks like they're pulling their data from MySQL. Is it feasible to use
R on data "big" enough that it makes an RDBMS impractical?

------
flatfilefan
TL; DR?

~~~
jessriedel
Of your four comments on HN since you created your account yesterday, two of
them are "this" and "TL;DR?"

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

~~~
flatfilefan
I haven't found a rule that would forbid asking for a summary, or in this case
actually if there is anything in the article the submitters wants us to learn.
The article has an interesting title but the so what evaded me when I read it.
the link you posted doesn't cover comments so I'm not sure what is you point?

